# Corum



## mriddle

I ordered this Corum from Como in January and just received a few days ago.
Really didn't like the stock color choices of Blue or White. Many of you have those really cool vintage De Rosa's in Red that I had to go with it. It took about 6-7 weeks total.

I debated over a 57 traditional and a 52 slope, and went w/the slope. Like many I am in search of a vintage steel De Rosa 57/58 to fully restore. For now I had to settle for a modern steel project. I plan on this being my main ride this year, this is my first steel frame ever. Waiting on a few parts to build up w/a mix of Chorus/Record 11.

From what I can gather the frame is made from dedaccia 16.5? There is no branding on the frame identifying the material so I really don't know. Hopefully I will have this built in the next couple weeks, stay tuned.


----------



## Guest

I know they use Dedacciai tubing.

16.5 is the top of the heap for Deda so that would make sense.

Lovely bike.


----------



## zmudshark

My brother-in-law has a blue Corum, yours is MUCH better looking.


----------



## barry1021

Nice combo of traditional and modern look. Now I am the only one in the thread so far that doesn't have a red(ish) De Rosa. Poor poor pitiful me.

b21


----------



## zmudshark

barry1021 said:


> Nice combo of traditional and modern look. Now I am the only one in the thread so far that doesn't have a red(ish) De Rosa. Poor poor pitiful me.
> 
> b21


You have a (partly) red Strong, poor you.


----------



## Guest

barry1021 said:


> Nice combo of traditional and modern look. Now I am the only one in the thread so far that doesn't have a red(ish) De Rosa. Poor poor pitiful me.
> 
> b21


Well, yes.

Pitiful, right enough.

However, not because you don't have a red De Rosa.


----------



## ClassicSteel71

Can't wait to see it built.. Hurry up!!!


----------



## Dave IV

Gotta love DeRosa


----------



## barry1021

Dave IV said:


> Gotta love DeRosa


Oooh, De Rosa track bike, magnifique! (wait thats French...)

b21


----------



## es13

Lovely. How is ordering from Como?


----------



## mriddle

*Como is great to deal with.*

I've purchased two frames and numerous other items, they are a great online supplier.
They use UPS for US delivery so you do pay brokerage fees for frames. Overall very professional, delivery takes about a week. They must be near the De Rosa factory because they get frames that De Rosa has in stock in about a day. They provide tracking numbers and respond to emails very quickly. I saved $1,800 on my King 3 over U.S. options, about $800 on the Corum. I don't think I would have been able to get the red paint on the Corum from a US distributor. They quoted me 50 days to get the Corum in a special color and I had the frame in less than that. They asked for a 20% deposit to order the frame from DeRosa. Highly recomended. I have registered both frames for warranty on De Rosa's website. If I was to have a warranty claim I would ship the frame back to Como and feel very comfortable to have them handle any claim.


----------



## es13

Great, thanks! I corresponded with them a bit and they gave me great quotes on the Corum and Neo Primato, and seemed very helpful. I was a bit worried about brokerage fees, how bad was it?


----------



## mriddle

*Brokerage fees*

Not sure that is technically what I paid, perhaps duty or a combination of the two. ?
The King 3 was approximately $135, the Corum was only $70. I included these costs and shipping with my savings estimated above. 
Backcountry.com had some good prices on Neo Primato, I think about $1,300-$1,400 in the dark blue only.
Good Luck.


----------



## Dave IV

How do you contact Como?


----------



## zmudshark

comobike.com


----------



## es13

mriddle-thanks again... That's not too bad at all, though I've heard UPS can vary greatly with these charges. 

And yes, backcountry had a decent deal on the Neo Primatos, though I ride a 58-59 and unfortunately I missed the larger sizes. The prices from Como are pretty close though.

Now, Corum or Neo Primato? Anyone have both?


----------



## Guest

es13 said:


> mriddle-thanks again... That's not too bad at all, though I've heard UPS can vary greatly with these charges.
> 
> And yes, backcountry had a decent deal on the Neo Primatos, though I ride a 58-59 and unfortunately I missed the larger sizes. The prices from Como are pretty close though.
> 
> Now, Corum or Neo Primato? Anyone have both?


Style and fork choice.

Neo Primato - steel frame, lugged, level top tube and steel fork.

Corum - Slightly sloping top tube, tig welded frame, carbon fork.

They will both ride like a dream - do you want the traditional De Rosa look and feel, or do you want a more modern look and the lighter weight that goes along with the carbon fork?

Personally, I would be choosing the Neo Primato, but that's me.


----------



## mriddle

*Comobike.com*

All of my communication is via email. Fabio Scott is the contact that responds to all emails, he is very efficient and professional.
You can get the Corum in a traditional frame geometry as well as sloping.
Recently I was traveling for business in Austin, TX and visited Mellow Johnny's, they had a Neo Pro in the KAS color scheme. The frame/paint was incredible.


----------



## es13

Edit, sorry, double post..


----------



## es13

toomanybikes said:


> Style and fork choice.
> 
> Neo Primato - steel frame, lugged, level top tube and steel fork.
> 
> Corum - Slightly sloping top tube, tig welded frame, carbon fork.
> 
> They will both ride like a dream - do you want the traditional De Rosa look and feel, or do you want a more modern look and the lighter weight that goes along with the carbon fork?
> 
> Personally, I would be choosing the Neo Primato, but that's me.


I love the look of both frames, but am probably a little partial to the Neo Primato. Though mriddles corum might change my mind. I'm also not worried about the extra weight of the Neo Primato. I'm 6'/200lbs so the extra quarter pound on the NP won't bother me, though a flexy bb probably would.


----------



## smokva

WOW...that Corum is one nice bike. I like that paint.

And what headset is that...I have never seen De Rosa branded cap on one.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Mriddle, how did you go about arranging that great custom colour for your new Corum? Also is the De Rosa lettering at the base of the headtube stamped in it or painted, I can't quite make it out? 

Its definatly made of Dedacciai 16.5 alloy steel and its the best steel you can get from De Rosa, until De Rosa uses stainless steel maybe.:thumbsup: Thanks and enjoy! Oh, one last thing, how do you rate you King3? Any comparsions with similiar bikes would be appreciated


----------



## mriddle

*Technos*



smokva said:


> WOW...that Corum is one nice bike. I like that paint.
> 
> And what headset is that...I have never seen De Rosa branded cap on one.



The other side of the headset has "Thecno-Made In Italy" on it. The bearings are sealed and look exactly like those in the Campagnolo Record headset supplied w/the King 3.


----------



## mriddle

*No problem w/requesting red*



MERAKMAN said:


> Mriddle, how did you go about arranging that great custom colour for your new Corum? Also is the De Rosa lettering at the base of the headtube stamped in it or painted, I can't quite make it out?
> 
> Its definatly made of Dedacciai 16.5 alloy steel and its the best steel you can get from De Rosa, until De Rosa uses stainless steel maybe.:thumbsup: Thanks and enjoy! Oh, one last thing, how do you rate you King3? Any comparsions with similiar bikes would be appreciated


Merakman,

I asked Como if I could get the same red as used on Neo Primato, I think FAEMA is what they actually call it? 

On the Corum "De Rosa" is stamped in the base of the headtube and then painted. The headtube is flared out at the top & bottom to accept the integrated headset. Pretty cool.

I've only had the King 3 since last September, so I'm still getting use to it. So far it has been much more comfortable than I anticipated. I have a C-50 and it really is very comparable in overall comfort. The King is a bit lighter and seems a bit stiffer. I took the King 3 to Colorado a couple weeks ago on vacation and had a blast in the mountains. Even w/out a compact the King was great climbing w/a 12/25. Descending at high speed the bike was very smooth. I am really interested in how the Corum will ride vs. the C-50.

I'm also waiting to hear more on the Neo Pro, doesn't seem like many have made it to the U.S. as of yet.


----------



## enac

The KING 3 climbs and descends like a dream.


----------



## enac

mriddle, is that your King 3 in the back ground? And can you please post some photos of your King 3?


----------



## smokva

mriddle said:


> All of my communication is via email. Fabio Scott is the contact that responds to all emails, he is very efficient and professional.


Yes, Fabio Scotti is the guy that answered my mails too. Very pleasant and professional, I wouldn't hesitate to buy something from him. Also he offered me a good price on Neo Pro, but in the end I ordered it at my "not so local bike store" for slightly more...if something happens I don't have to bother sending it to Italy and I know the owner there.


----------



## smokva

mriddle said:


> I'm also waiting to hear more on the Neo Pro, doesn't seem like many have made it to the U.S. as of yet.


My Neo Pro should be here soon....am I saying that for some time now?


----------



## mriddle

*yes.*



enac said:


> mriddle, is that your King 3 in the back ground? And can you please post some photos of your King 3?


enac,

I posted a couple photos of my King 3 in the "Post Your Derosa" thread.


----------



## MERAKMAN

mriddle said:


> Merakman,
> 
> I asked Como if I could get the same red as used on Neo Primato, I think FAEMA is what they actually call it? .


Thanks, it looks great! Its slightly different to the Neo Primato 2009 Rosso colour in that the white band is on the down tube (rather than the seat tube) and the De Rosa lettering is in black (rather than white). Did you specify these changes to the colour or is that how the Faema colour comes (not got my De Rosa booklets on me at the moment so can't check)?


----------



## mriddle

*Done.*

Completed, ready to ride.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Perfect, just perfect. Interesting seat clamp, is that supplied with the frame? 

Any riding inmpressions as yet please?


----------



## zmudshark

Beautiful, really nicely done.
I love the skinwall tires, they set off the total look in a way that balances the black very well. 

It wouldn't look the same with black tires at all.


----------



## mike6108

mriddle,

Both your Corum and your King 3 are simply stunning!

I had always thought that saddle and bar tape should match, but you've shown that when done right, it certainly doesn't have to!

:thumbsup:

What handlebars are you running on both of your bikes, btw?


----------



## mriddle

*1,500 miles on the Corum*

I've been riding this bike most of the spring, the bike I was on most often the prior 3 years was a C-50 w/Recod 10.

The Corum is my first steel frame and the ride/feel was much better than I could have imagined. The added weight does not concern me, that would be the only disadvantage to some. The comfort level seems equal if not slightly superior to the C-50 and feels a bit stiffer out of the saddle. 

Overall the bike, as set up currently with a mix of Record/Chorus 11, is just about perfect. The longest I have ridden on it is 100 miles (twice) and felt great all the way and after. If anyone has ever considered the Corum I could not be more impressed with this frame. Also, the 11 speed Campy stuff is the easiest adjusted, most perfect shifting stuff I have ever used.

If I crave a lightweight carbon ride I take the King 3 out for a day or two. But I keep ending up back on the Corum. I'm so impressed with the steel that I just bought a 1994 Primato.


----------



## zmudshark

mriddle said:


> I've been riding this bike most of the spring, the bike I was on most often the prior 3 years was a C-50 w/Recod 10.
> 
> The Corum is my first steel frame and the ride/feel was much better than I could have imagined. The added weight does not concern me, that would be the only disadvantage to some. The comfort level seems equal if not slightly superior to the C-50 and feels a bit stiffer out of the saddle.
> 
> Overall the bike, as set up currently with a mix of Record/Chorus 11, is just about perfect. The longest I have ridden on it is 100 miles (twice) and felt great all the way and after. If anyone has ever considered the Corum I could not be more impressed with this frame. Also, the 11 speed Campy stuff is the easiest adjusted, most perfect shifting stuff I have ever used.
> 
> If I crave a lightweight carbon ride I take the King 3 out for a day or two. But I keep ending up back on the Corum. *I'm so impressed with the steel that I just bought a 1994 Primato*.


Pics of the Primato please!

Where did you find it? eBay?


----------



## mriddle

*Being painted...*

Mr. Zmudshark,

The Primato is at CyclArt in California being painted. I don't have any photos.
But I will post photos when I get it back.
I purchased from Geoff in Hungary (matuzmaster.com), he is a really nice guy and knew what I was looking for. Christiano De Rosa confirmed the serial number as a 1994 model. The frame was poorly resprayed in Italy but structurally was great. Finding one in the proper size (57) and year is a bit difficult as you know. It has a flat crown fork and webbed bottom bracket. The frame was originally white and that is what I am having it repainted as. Hope to get it back late July/early August.

Regards.


----------



## zmudshark

mriddle said:


> Mr. Zmudshark,
> 
> The Primato is at CyclArt in California being painted. I don't have any photos.
> But I will post photos when I get it back.
> I purchased from Geoff in Hungary (matuzmaster.com), he is a really nice guy and knew what I was looking for. Christiano De Rosa confirmed the serial number as a 1994 model. The frame was poorly resprayed in Italy but structurally was great. Finding one in the proper size (57) and year is a bit difficult as you know. It has a flat crown fork and webbed bottom bracket. The frame was originally white and that is what I am having it repainted as. Hope to get it back late July/early August.
> 
> Regards.


Yes, Geoff is a great guy to work with.

I think someone here just sold a 57 to someone else here. 

They are fantastic bikes.


----------



## nickb4

zmudshark said:


> I think someone here just sold a 57 to someone else here.
> 
> .


I think someone else here owes someone here a beer.


----------



## zmudshark

nickb4 said:


> I think someone else here owes someone here a beer.


Or two!


----------



## nickb4

zmudshark said:


> Or two!


Plus a cup of coffee for giving up his spot on line for a gorgeous NOS Merckx Arcobaleno. 

Mriddle,
Very nice Corum and great follow-up report. Looking forward to seeing the pics of your Primato. Someone here also has a pearl white Primato and it's stunning.


----------



## Mauricc03

MRiddle,

Can you please make a photo from the side of the Corum?

Maurice


----------



## nicensleazy

Stunning frame!


----------



## Ryan Keefe

*bars?*

Hello, Great build! What handlebars are you using? They look like a shallow drop. Thanks


----------



## brewster

mriddle said:


> The Primato is at CyclArt in California being painted. I don't have any photos.
> But I will post photos when I get it back.
> 
> Regards.


I'd like to see some photos of what CyclArt is able to do with it. They have a good reputation as do some others. I have some paint defects on a Merak that I might need to have re-done. I think it's too late to go back to De Rosa as a warranty issue.

brewster


----------



## mriddle

*FSA Wing Pro*

Shallow/Compact, work great w/new Campy levers.




Ryan Keefe said:


> Hello, Great build! What handlebars are you using? They look like a shallow drop. Thanks


----------



## mriddle

*Primato is back...*

My Primato is back from Cyclart, I will post some photos this weekend.
They did a good job but it cost about $800, plus shipping. Chrome work would have been more. They don't even supply touch up paint.
I packed the frame better outbound to Cycleart than they did returning the finished product.
They are over priced and a bit full of themselves....
The guy on Ebay now has really nice Primato decals, if he had them back in July I would have done something locally. I don't like the Cyclart decal that they insist on placing on the non drive side chainstay. I might wet sand it off.


----------

